# Piano Quartet No. 3 in C minor, Op. 60



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*BRAHMS' Piano Quartet No. 3*

*This performance is dedicated to our parents. Without their support our talents have no place to go and no room to grow.

The Colburn School of Performing Arts - 2011/2012 Honors Quartet 
coached by Ms. Danielle Belen
Melodi Hess, violin
Alice Ping, viola
Matthew John Ignacio, cello
Phillip Matsuura, piano*

There is always a pleasure to watch and hear young talents, and this is a very fresh approach.

mvt 1


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 2


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 3


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

mvt 4


----------

